# Please rate my MMA logo



## Team_TAPFORCE (Sep 24, 2010)

MMA fans? Please rate my MMA logo.

Thanks for your time and feedback.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I wish I had more hands so I could give those titties four thumbs down:thumbsdown: jk Looks pretty good


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks good - the whole "fist" thing has been done before though, remember Pride by any chance? 

Wrong sub-forum as well mate


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I like it, its catchy, who cares if Pride used something similar they are not around any more, in fact you could argue its half Tap Out half Pride, but it still looks good.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Not bad.. I'd love to see a little something more intricate with shading and detail...

(moved to general)


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

I liek the logo for sure.
The name however... ok.


----------



## Team_TAPFORCE (Sep 24, 2010)

*Thanks*

I just would like to thank everyone, for the feedback!


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I like the colors and the cracks in the letters. But like above, the fist has been done before. It takes nothing away from the work though.


----------



## Team_TAPFORCE (Sep 24, 2010)

Composure,

Thanks for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Team_TAPFORCE said:


> Composure,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your thoughts!


No problem man. Keep up the good work.


----------

